

Using likely () and unlikely () - rumcajz
http://www.250bpm.com/blog:6

======
kstenerud
Aside from this contrived nuclear meltdown example (which could be more
efficiently handled using interrupts rather than polling), when would you ever
encounter a situation where a few nanoseconds/picoseconds would make enough of
a difference that you want to force a pipeline hit on the unlikely code path
and a pipeline miss on the likely path?

And really, considering how rare (and implausible) such situations are, why
not just put a comment in the code to communicate your intent to maintenance
engineers?

Rejiggering the 99.999% case to accomodate the 0.001% case is a major cause of
unnecessary complexity.

